# Forfait Indemnités entretiens



## Nini82 (25 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, je sais que nous pouvons faire "un forfait pour Les IE"  que c'est libre choix dans la limite du raisonnable.
Jusqu'à présent je ne l'ai  jamais fait,je me contente de calculer, le nombre d'heures/jours,et établie le tarif en fonction  de la ccn...
Mais en fait je trouve pas ça  pratique, surtout quand les journées ne se ressemblent pas, et que c'est  peu yoyo....
Je voudrai pour un futur  contrat mettre plance un forfait journalier  ,mais comment faites vous pour fixer le tarif ?
Admettons pour commencer,sur une semaine, 1 journée  de 3h puis les autres entre 11h et  11h30  !! 
Et lors de la période d'adaptation : 1h par ci 1h30 par là.... 

Je n'arrive  pas à me projeter !


----------



## kikine (25 Octobre 2022)

4.8€ pour la journée qu'elle fasse 1h ou 12h....


----------



## stephy2 (25 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 
Alors faut prendre un tarif unique tout simplement. Sinon vous n allez pas vous en sortir!!
Pour moi une journée de 1h à 9h c est 3.55 euros. Si une journée de + de 9h je prend le tarif en conséquence et ça sera le même tarif pour les autres jours même si je fais une journée de 10h et les 4 autres moins.


----------



## assmatzam (25 Octobre 2022)

Tu peux fixer tes propres tarifs du moment que tu n’ai jamais en dessous du minimum légal

Par exemple:

Forfait journalier non proratisable 
3,00€ jusqu'à 7 heures d'accueil
5,00€  entre 7 et 11 heures d'accueil
6,00€  entre 11 et 13 heures d'accueil


----------



## angèle1982 (25 Octobre 2022)

Quand j'avais des PE avec différentes journées comme je tiens une feuille de présence pour chaque jour du mois, je savais que pour 9h c'était x prix et pour 9h30 x prix ainsi de suite et accroché sur la porte de mon placard ... donc çà ne m'a jamais posé de problèmes ... maintenant oui vous pouvez toujours faire un tarif unique qui sera noté sur le contrat et signé par le PE !!! chacune fait bien comme elle le veut !


----------



## Titine15 (25 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour je me base sur la journée la plus élevée


----------



## assmatzam (25 Octobre 2022)

Attention tout de meme à ne pas pratiquer des tarifs qui feraient fuir des potentiels futurs employeurs 

Car en ayant des journées de 3 heures et d'autres de 11 heures cela risque de freiner les parents d'avoir un tarif unique trop élevé


----------



## Nini82 (25 Octobre 2022)

Eh 


assmatzam a dit: 


> Attention tout de meme à ne pas pratiquer des tarifs qui feraient fuir des potentiels futurs employeurs
> 
> Car en ayant des journées de 3 heures et d'autres de 11 heures cela risque de freiner les parents d'avoir un tarif unique trop élevé


Eh oui.... c'est là mon problème !!


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Octobre 2022)

Kikine 

4,80€ presque 5€

 tu n’es pas loin de moi enfin de compte : 6€ en IDF par chez moi.


----------



## assmatzam (25 Octobre 2022)

C'est un calcul à faire en fonction des charges et du nombre d'enfants accueillis 

Perso j'ai de faibles charges
Car j'ai le chauffage collectif et mon ballon d'eau chaude ne tourne que la nuit 
Que des appareils A+++ qui consomment peu 

Avec 4 accueillis cela me permet d'être au minimum 

Je fais des journées entre 9 ou 10 heures par jour
Je perçois environ 15€ par jour d'IE
Sur le mois ça représente environ 300€

Donc j'ai largement assez pour couvrir mes dépenses énergétiques du mois
Je paye chaque mois 
90€ d'électricité 
50€ de chauffage
45€ d'eau 
Il me reste 115€ pour couvrir le reste des dépenses liées à l'accueil 
Produits d'entretien, achat de nouveaux jouets coton liniment mouchoirs etc.....


----------



## Catie6432 (25 Octobre 2022)

Je demande le minimum légal en frais d'entretien. J'ai 3 accueils à 3.55 Euro et un plus élevé pour une présence de 10h75 par jour. 
Je préfère prendre un tarif horaire plus élevé sur lequel je cotise. 
 Les parents employeurs fournissent coton, produits pour le change, eau, mouchoirs..., lavent les turbulettes ... J'ai peu de dépenses énergétiques chauffant au bois que je n'ai pas à acheter.


----------



## assmatzam (25 Octobre 2022)

@Catie6432 tu as tout à fait raison 

Je préfère aussi augmenter mon tarif horaire (je suis au max ) sur lequel je cotise pour ma retraite et prendre le minimum pour les IE


----------



## MeliMelo (25 Octobre 2022)

J'ai le même problème que vous, j'avais fait un forfait à 3€50 mais si journée de plus de 9h je suis en dessous du minimum légal, du coup ça fera des prix différents. Je pense que pour les prochains contrats je fixerai le forfait à 3€60 voire plus, en fonction de l'amplitude horaire max.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (25 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir  compte tenu de l'inflation qui met les IE carrément dans les choux, je vais desormais toujours arrondir'au 50cts supérieur.
En ce moment nous sommes à 3,55€ pour 9h, en janvier  si on renegocie le minimum garanti et que l'on passe à 3.70€ par ex, je me baserais sur 4.20€
Ce n'est pas volé compte tenu des augmentations diverses et qui pour nous n'ont pas été compensées par une retro activité des IE à un juste tarif. Le minimum légal est toujours de 2,65€ il faut quand même le préciser depuis 2004 ! Merci les patrons employeurs !

Donc si plusieurs journées à horaires différents indiquer un tarif unique, mais attention un peu au-dessus du mini car si un jour vous faites des hc sur votre horaire max et que ça reste malgré tout'aus dessus du minimum minimum garanti vous n'aurez pas plus d'ie.

Donc je me méfie du terme tarif journalier...


----------

